# What should i pay!!??? 82 Quantum 1.7L 5speed



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

i have the chance to get this car, its complete and comes with a good engine and the engine in the car smokes but still runs. guides... stem seals....? could use some injectors but all in all not a bad car. Comes with 4 GTI/later Quantum style alloys. The car has later style black dash, cruise control, power locks and a new fuel pump. also needs rear brakes.



so what would you give?


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

22 views and no one has anything to say?? Think this is a cool RWD car! Just dont want to pay to much...


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

volkswjetta3 said:


> 22 views and no one has anything to say?? Think this is a cool RWD car! Just dont want to pay to much...


Front wheel drive, not RWD.

Coupe, wagon, sedan...?


----------



## volkswjetta3 (Jan 25, 2008)

sedan bodys not that bad looking....


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Coupe: $1200
Sedan: $600
Wagon: $700

All depending on condition, though. The coupe is rare and I definitely have a love for them. I've owned 2.


----------

